# uk storage costs



## kapiti (Nov 12, 2010)

anyone had to store their items in the UK ? Just wondering how much they charge per month?

Idea is to pack everything into a 40' container (with car) and have it stored in UK while we fly out on a visitor visa. When in NZ we'll wait for PR to be approved and then get them to ship out our container.

Can't ship it out before PR as will have to pay tax on everything....

Don't want to wait for PR as we can get out there in mid 2013 and start job seeking


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kapiti said:


> anyone had to store their items in the UK ? Just wondering how much they charge per month?
> 
> Idea is to pack everything into a 40' container (with car) and have it stored in UK while we fly out on a visitor visa. When in NZ we'll wait for PR to be approved and then get them to ship out our container.
> 
> ...


Do you really mean mid-2013? As in 2 years time?
If so, you definitely have time to get your PR.


----------



## kapiti (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, in 2 years. However, my Hons degree doesn't finish until June 2013 and I need this for PR.....hence the timing problems.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kapiti said:


> Yes, in 2 years. However, my Hons degree doesn't finish until June 2013 and I need this for PR.....hence the timing problems.


Just be aware - 1. Just having an Honours degree won't necessarily get you enough points, as you won't have any work experience to give you extra points, 2. many employers taking on new immigrants will prefer someone with work experience - so a degree won't guarantee you a job, and 3. the number of points or the rules may have changed by 2013. 

Unless you did what I did, and took your degree as a 'mature student', and already have the work experience. 

But I'd still err on the side of caution, and assume nothing until you have that PR visa in your hand. It's a huge step to pack up everything then find that it might not happen.


----------



## kapiti (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a VERY mature student....already have 10 years work experience in Eary Years, it's still on the long term skills shortage list and an honours degree should give me the level 7 I need for PR.
I do understand what you are saying though about it being very risky to sell up and go out on visitors visa first!
I will e keeping an eye on the lists etc. in the meantime too.


Any idea on storage costs???


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

kapiti said:


> I'm a VERY mature student....already have 10 years work experience in Eary Years, it's still on the long term skills shortage list and an honours degree should give me the level 7 I need for PR.
> I do understand what you are saying though about it being very risky to sell up and go out on visitors visa first!
> I will e keeping an eye on the lists etc. in the meantime too.
> 
> ...


Lol! you're a spring chicken compared to me! I got my degree when I was 44! And it took me 10 years.... Worth it though. We love it here.

What do you mean by Level 7 though? In New Zealand (as my husband would say) Points Make Prizes! See Points Indicator - New Zealand Immigration Service

I'm afraid I don't know about storage in the UK - but you may find people on the UK forum who can help with this one.


----------



## kapiti (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll be nearly 43 when I get mine, lol!!!

For the degree to be recognised for PR in this sector it has to be assesed at a NZ level 7, which I have worked out will be UK honours at 360 credits.


----------

